
Ask HN: Is GraphQL still growing, established or already in decline? - max_sendfeld
I&#x27;ve been doing some research into API standards lately and am struggling to tell if GraphQL is still a growing trend, has become an established standard by now or if devs are already starting to lose interest.<p>Google Trends (arguably just a proxy metric) seems to imply linear growth for the last five years, though not too much acceleration for the last 12 months: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trends.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore?q=%2Fg%2F11cn3w0w9t
======
nikolasburk
I think the State of JS 2018 survey is a great indicator for its growth and
the interest of the developer community: [https://2018.stateofjs.com/data-
layer/graphql/](https://2018.stateofjs.com/data-layer/graphql/)

Other growth indicators:

\- More and more GraphQL conferences (with growing number of attendees), e.g.
GraphQL Europe with 300 attendees last year, 500 attendees this year and as
the rebranded GraphQL conf is aiming for 1000 attendees next year.

\- The GraphQL Foundation that's currently being established
([https://medium.com/@leeb/introducing-the-graphql-
foundation-...](https://medium.com/@leeb/introducing-the-graphql-
foundation-3235d8186d6d))

\- An ever growing list of companies adopting GraphQL
([http://graphql.org/users);](http://graphql.org/users\);) big companies
betting on GraphQL like Facebook, GitHub, Twitter, Airbnb, Shopify, ...

I personally believe that GraphQL is still in its infancy and will become the
new API standard over the next few years. I recently wrote an article about my
personal top reasons for adopting GraphQL:
[https://www.prisma.io/blog/top-5-reasons-to-use-
graphql-b60c...](https://www.prisma.io/blog/top-5-reasons-to-use-
graphql-b60cfa683511)

~~~
max_sendfeld
That makes sense, thanks!

